# Deer blood & warts



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

Maybe this isn't the right place to post this but ill give it a chance seeing as the forum has a lot of experienced individuals. 

When I was a kid (around age 9) I had a bad wart problem on my hands. after numerous doctor visits and painful wart burns my problem continued as warts would just double in size after being burned, so I stopped treatment at the doctors and left them alone. My problem only became worse with time as new warts continued to grow. I never found out why I got them but my parents blamed a toad I had found in the garden one day. Anyways an uncle came to visit for a while and at first glance at my hands said you need deer blood. I was skeptical of course as the doctors attempts had already failed. A few weeks later my uncle who was staying at our place for a while hit a deer with my dads semi and immediately called my father to go pick it up from the side of the road. when they showed up at the house they drained its blood into a bucket and made me dip my hands into the blood and let the blood dry over night. Sure enough weeks later the warts started disappearing until I finally had not a single wart. only scars were left behind from the ones the doctor tried to burn. After all these years I am convinced the deer blood did it but there are a lot of people out there that don't believe me. 
So my question is has anyone heard of this and if so how/why does it work?


----------



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

I've searched for a while on the Internet to see if others had tried this and I get absolutely nothing. Maybe it doesn't even have to be deer blood specifically?? Anyways this has always been in the back of my mind so whenever someone speaks of some crazy home remedy I keep an open mind.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Never heard of using deer blood, but hey if it worked...

Milkweed has a good reputation as effective for treating warts (haven't needed to use it personally, however heard good reports from others who have)

http://medicinalherbinfo.org/herbs/Milkweed.html

Here is a little somethings about the supposed curative benefits of deer blood, citing the benefits of it being an immune system booster.

http://www.greenhealth.co.nz/deerblood.htm


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Brylcream worked on mine.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I had a few warts for a while. My grandmother bought my warts, giving me a penny for each one, rubbing the penny on the wart first. Yep, that got rid of them.


----------



## drgnhntr37 (Apr 13, 2012)

Deer is amazing I have never heard it used as a wart treatment, but when our dogs have been in the field in a ticky area we give them some venison and the ticks about jump off them to get away.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Dead Cat*

I read somewhere that if you bury a dead cat in the cemetery at midnight, it will cure your warts .

:scratch


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

BillM said:


> I read somewhere that if you bury a dead cat in the cemetery at midnight, it will cure your warts .
> 
> :scratch


Don't do that!! Then they come back to life and kill you. There was a documentary made about it called pet cemetery. Bad news. As far as the blood I have also not heard of that but if it worked that's great. Warts can be tough buggers to get rid of.


----------



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

Like I said I was a kid in elementary and other kids would make fun about it so its pretty memorable. I was just curious if anyone else had similar experiences. From what I'm reading there are a lot of ways to cure them that I didn't try. I was just throwing my experience out there. 

Btw I really liked that book, the pet cemetery.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've never used deer blood, only had 1 wart in my life and it was between the fingers on one of my hands.

I got tired of remedies that didn't work and finally grabbed it with a pair of pliars and ripped it out by the roots. I did have a painful wound for a while but it never came back.

I wouldn't recommend it as a remedy, I'd try the dead cat first!lol


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I currently have one on my finger and it seems to be growing. Been to the doctor and she'd blow some of the cold burning stuff on it...to no help.

Some have said to use, castor oil; cover with duct tape; lick the wart to cover with saliva......I'm now using pure Oreganol on the wart and adding some to the bandaid; so far nothing is happening....anymore suggestions?

I think when you're a kid, those things will come and go; but as an adult; you have to get more determined...dang thing want to stay around........


----------



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

Try some deer blood if you can get your hands on some I'm curious if what worked on mine will work on others.... If all fails burry the cat at midnight......


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If you still have it in the spring, try the milkweed, bet it will take care of it. You may have to use it for a while but its worth a try.



Idaholady said:


> I currently have one on my finger and it seems to be growing. Been to the doctor and she'd blow some of the cold burning stuff on it...to no help.
> 
> Some have said to use, castor oil; cover with duct tape; lick the wart to cover with saliva......I'm now using pure Oreganol on the wart and adding some to the bandaid; so far nothing is happening....anymore suggestions?
> 
> I think when you're a kid, those things will come and go; but as an adult; you have to get more determined...dang thing want to stay around........


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

I've read so many natural and even goofy sounding treatments for warts- measure the diameter of the wart with string, cut the string and then go Bury it under the full moon. And it working. I honestly believe that warts are a faith based ailment just like hiccups. (Most of them anyways.)


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Warts are cause by an adenovirus attacking the skin. What it does it injects its genetic information into the cell nucleus and reprograms the cell to produce more viruses. When the newly created viruses mature, the cell ruptures and dies releasing the viruses into the surrounding tissue to repeat the process. The dead cells build up and that, is the wart.


----------



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Warts are cause by an adenovirus attacking the skin. What it does it injects its genetic information into the cell nucleus and reprograms the cell to produce more viruses. When the newly created viruses mature, the cell ruptures and dies releasing the viruses into the surrounding tissue to repeat the process. The dead cells build up and that, is the wart.


Cool didn't know that. Are there certain things that virus can't tolerate?


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

High temperatures. thus we get fevers as an immune response to infection. The protein coating on a virus can be disrupted by certain pH levels as well as certain enzymes that interfere with it's ability to bind with the target host cell.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I know that Deer blood will "stain" high Carbon Stainless Steel knives, maybe it has some component that makes the environment for the wart inhospitable.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Warts are cause by an adenovirus attacking the skin. What it does it injects its genetic information into the cell nucleus and reprograms the cell to produce more viruses. When the newly created viruses mature, the cell ruptures and dies releasing the viruses into the surrounding tissue to repeat the process. The dead cells build up and that, is the wart.


Hehe. Thank you. Now I know!
But i still think its a faith based ailment. (just kidding). I now have my second wart on a callous on my palm. Let the jokes ensue


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

The best way to get rid of a wart of any kind was told to me by a guy who spent time in Nam. Keep them covered with clear nail polish. They have to have air to survive and that suffocates them. I just killed a wart on my thumb with this. At the time he told me this I had a large planters wart on my palm. It went away in a few days.


----------



## wtxprepper (Jul 30, 2013)

I have used Apple cider vinegar on a couple I had on my hand and within a couple days they turned black and fell off, I just soaked a cotton ball with acv and put it on the wart for about 30 min then removed it and washed my hands


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

wtxprepper said:


> I have used Apple cider vinegar on a couple I had on my hand and within a couple days they turned black and fell off, I just soaked a cotton ball with acv and put it on the wart for about 30 min then removed it and washed my hands


This is the acetic acid waking on the wart. Vinegar is typically 4-6% acetic acid. It's very useful for being a weak organic acid.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Aliaysonfire said:


> Hehe. Thank you. Now I know!
> But i still think its a faith based ailment. (just kidding). I now have my second wart on a callous on my palm. Let the jokes ensue


Warts aren't bad but if you start going blind it is definitely time to stop!


----------

